#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Εργασιμότητα και κάθιση σκυροδέματος

## tmoug

Ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά θέματα στα χαρακτηριστικά του σκυροδέματος είναι η εργασιμότητα του. 
Για την αύξηση της εργασιμότητας έχει καθιερωθεί η προσθήκη ρευστοποιητή.Όπως σωστά διαπιστώνουν οι συνάδελφοι η προσθήκη ρευστοποιηή είτε δικής μας επιλογή είτε της εταιρείας αποτελεί μια πράξη, με δικιά μας ευθύνη, η οποία μας φορτώνει όλη την ευθύνη για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα στο παραγόμενο προϊον. Αν και υποτίθεται ότι είναι "ακίνδυνο" αφού δε τροποποιεί τις αντοχές (απλά αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά των κολλοειδών) γιατί δεν προδιαγράφονται με μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια στον ΚΤΣ;

Η συνηθισμένη κατηγορία κάθισης με βάση τον ΚΤΣ 97 είναι S2 (50-90mm).
Γιατί οι εταιρείες σκυροδέματος αρνούνται να παράγουν σκυροδέματα μεγαλύτερης εργασιμότητας από S2 χωρίς προσθήκη ρευστοποιητή επί τόπου στο έργο;

Αν είναι τεχνικά δύσκολη η παρασκευή του γιατί αναφέρεται στο κανονισμό;

Τέλος, έχουν περάσει 13χρόνια από τον ΚΤΣ του 97. Μήπως πρέπει να αποκτήσουμε κάτι πιο πρόσφατο;

----------


## marsellos

α) Κατ' αρχην η αυξηση της εργασιμοτητος στο εργο, γινεται μονο με προσθηκη υπερρευστοποιητικου( 6.9/ΚΤΣ-97). 
Εαν προστεθει  στο εργο υπερρευστοποιητικο της επιλογης της Εταιρειας, τοτε την ευθυνη φερει η Εταιρεια. 
Εαν ο αγοραστης ζητησει να προστεθει αλλο προσθετο,της επιλογης του, διαφορετικο απο εκεινα τα προσθετα που χρησιμοποιει το εργοστασιο, το εργοστασιο δεν ευθυνεται για τα χαρακτηριστικα του σκυροδεματος, για τα οποια ευθυνεται ο παραγγελλων αγοραστης (12.1.1.19 /ΚΤΣ-97).

β) Μπορει η συνηθισμενη κατηγορια καθισης να ειναι S2, αλλα εσεις μπορειτε να απαιτησετε και να πληρωσετε S3-S4,η οποια καθιση επιθυμειτε.Δεν χρειαζεται παντα η προσθηκη υπερρευστοποιητη στο εργο ,διοτι υπαρχουν πια τα προσθετε 4ης γεννιας, τα λεγομενα PCE ( Poly-carboxilic ethers), με κοστος περιπου 1,40¤/kgr, που διατηρουν την καθιση χωρις μειωση, εως 2 ωρες, αρα μπορουν να μπουν στο Εργοστασιο ,και να διατηρησει το σκυροδεμα εργασιμο π.χ με 16-18cm καθιση, για 1,5 ωρα κ.λπ. Κοστος περιπου 3-4¤/m³

γ) Εχουν περασει 16 χρονια απο τον ΚΤΣ-97. Το ΥΠΟΜΕΔΙ εχει συστησει Επιτροπη Αναθεωρησης του ΚΤΣ ( ΦΕΚ/111/ΥΟΔΔ/13.3.2012), η οποια εχει εντολη περατωσης του εργου την 30.7.2013, και πιθανως εως το τελος του ετους , μετα την Δημοσια κριση να εχει εγκριθει ως ΚΤΣ-2013, η πιθανως ΚΤΣ-2014. Λιγη υπομονη λοιπον ακομη. 
Σε εκδοση προσφατα βιβλιου μου παρουσιαζω τους κυριοτερους αξονες που πιστευω οτι θα κινηθει η Αναθεωρηση, η οποια ειναι ζωντανο κειμενο ακομη και δεν υπαρχει τελικο κειμενο. Παντως θα στηριχθει στο ΕΝ 206-1, που απο 24.2.2011 εχει εγκριθει απο τον ΕΛΟΤ +Ενοποιημενα το Εθνικο Προσαρτημα (τηλ. ΕΛΟΤ: 210-2120100, 2120112/115)

----------

